# Free Convolution Plug-In



## robgb (Oct 25, 2018)

Melda Production has a new convolution plugin included with their free plugin bundle and I have to say it's pretty damn great. Includes dozens of rooms, halls, early reflections, special effects, etc., and allows you to browse your own favorite IRs.

I've been playing around with it and like it a lot. I was concerned that because it's the "free" version that it wouldn't save presets or hold its settings, but it does both. The only difference between this and the paid version of the bundle are the red band nag screens at the bottom of the plugin. This one might convince me to throw them the fifty bucks they're asking for the paid bundle, which includes a bunch of useful plugins.

https://www.meldaproduction.com/MConvolutionEZ


----------



## ratherbirds (Oct 25, 2018)

robgb said:


> Melda Production has a new convolution plugin included with their free plugin..


Hi, do you know if their IR file (.flac, I think) can be downloaded in other convolution Reverb (Wave IR1)?
Edit: If their .flac files are standard IR files and can be easily copied separately (and allowed as free)


----------



## robgb (Oct 25, 2018)

ratherbirds said:


> Hi, do you know if their IR file (.flac, I think) can be downloaded in other convolution Reverb (Wave IR1)?
> Edit: If their .flac files are standard IR files and can be easily copied separately (and allowed as free)


I don't know where the IR files are located, but I assume if they're available you could convert them to whatever format you need. Not sure what the legality is...


----------



## gregh (Oct 25, 2018)

just convert the flac to a wav. Waves IR1 loads them fine

there are free IRs on the net, here is a collection
https://audiosex.pro/threads/hopkins-media-services-free-impulse-responses-irs.17991/

and here (mostly for Mac) https://fokkie.home.xs4all.nl/IR.htm

and here http://www.openairlib.net/


----------



## ratherbirds (Oct 25, 2018)

gregh said:


> just convert the flac to a wav. Waves IR1 loads them fine
> 
> there are free IRs on the net, here is a collection
> https://audiosex.pro/threads/hopkins-media-services-free-impulse-responses-irs.17991/
> ...


Thank you.
I like those too:
http://littledevilstudios.com.au/2015/03/17/lexicon-224xl-impulse-response-library/
http://legacy.spa.aalto.fi/projects/poririrs/
http://www.echothief.com/


----------



## gregh (Oct 25, 2018)

ratherbirds said:


> Thank you.
> I like those too:
> http://littledevilstudios.com.au/2015/03/17/lexicon-224xl-impulse-response-library/
> http://legacy.spa.aalto.fi/projects/poririrs/
> http://www.echothief.com/


thanks - the echothief and Finnish ones in particular


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 25, 2018)

robgb said:


> Melda Production has a new convolution plugin included with their free plugin bundle and I have to say it's pretty damn great. Includes dozens of rooms, halls, early reflections, special effects, etc., and allows you to browse your own favorite IRs.
> 
> I've been playing around with it and like it a lot. I was concerned that because it's the "free" version that it wouldn't save presets or hold its settings, but it does both. The only difference between this and the paid version of the bundle are the red band nag screens at the bottom of the plugin. *This one might convince me to throw them the fifty bucks they're asking for the paid bundle, which includes a bunch of useful plugins.*
> 
> https://www.meldaproduction.com/MConvolutionEZ



Melda bundle is worth $50. User friendly licensing as well, free updates. If anyone has a Soundforge Pro license they all had a lot of IRs.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 26, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> Melda bundle is worth $50. User friendly licensing as well, free updates. If anyone has a Soundforge Pro license they all had a lot of IRs.


Well worth it for sure... Excellent plugins, (with painful GUIs ). 
Seriously though, can't think of another bundle that gives you so much useful and creative stuff for 50 euros... All of which really is excellent.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 26, 2018)

Apparently you have to download the entire effects bundle, can't just pick and choose. I won't kick but I wish it had that option; I'm only interested in the conv reverb.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 26, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> Well worth it for sure... Excellent plugins, (with painful GUIs ).
> Seriously though, can't think of another bundle that gives you so much useful and creative stuff for 50 euros... All of which really is excellent.


Indeed I just can’t wrap my head around the GUI on these. You think they would have redesigned these by now . Great plugins but the interface ...


----------



## bill5 (Oct 26, 2018)

That's why you don't have musicians design software.


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 26, 2018)

It's the Mela GUIs that attracted me to them in the first place.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 26, 2018)

I’ve tweaked the few I use so they look better but they are good plugins . Big fan of the Mtransient.


----------



## robgb (Oct 27, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> Indeed I just can’t wrap my head around the GUI on these. You think they would have redesigned these by now . Great plugins but the interface ...


They have several different GUI choices. Look in settings.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Oct 27, 2018)

bill5 said:


> Apparently you have to download the entire effects bundle, can't just pick and choose. I won't kick but I wish it had that option; I'm only interested in the conv reverb.


You download a installer in which you can choose which plugins to install, so you can indeed easily download just one of the plugins.


----------



## Divico (Oct 27, 2018)

Incredible that they give all this stuff away for free. Melda is my first choice in lots of tasks. MEq being everythere. For me the GUI is really good. Has an almost scientific touch to it. Imo we are fooled with polished and hardwarish looking GUIS. A good example for this is Positive grid. Great looking GUI but loads like a turtle on Valium. I never used their EQ though I got it for free. Mixing plugins should be snappy imo, fast and running


----------



## bill5 (Oct 27, 2018)

DivingInSpace said:


> You download a installer in which you can choose which plugins to install, so you can indeed easily download just one of the plugins.


Again it's free and offers a lot, so it's nothing I'm making a big thing about, but a forcing you to download a 260MB install file for one small plugin doesn't make sense. Actually requiring any additional install program vs just being self-contained is kinda weak...why not just have each plugin available separately as a zip or exe file, in addition to the "get it all" file for those who want it? This is esp odd since they already have a separate web page for each plugin (where logically you would expect you could download only that thing) here https://www.meldaproduction.com/product/keyword?keyword=free But I won't ask for a refund


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 28, 2018)

bill5 said:


> Again it's free and offers a lot, so it's nothing I'm making a big thing about, but a forcing you to download a 260MB install file for one small plugin doesn't make sense. Actually requiring any additional install program vs just being self-contained is kinda weak...why not just have each plugin available separately as a zip or exe file, in addition to the "get it all" file for those who want it? This is esp odd since they already have a separate web page for each plugin (where logically you would expect you could download only that thing) here https://www.meldaproduction.com/product/keyword?keyword=free But I won't ask for a refund


Think of it from their perspective. It's less overhead for them to deploy a single installer, less mess to keep track of in terms of maintaining a server... The reality is that most developers are moving in this direction if they haven't already... AFAIC it's a pretty small headache for something they don't charge you for...

As someone who owns a lot of Melda I prefer their installer. (More than most other all-in-one installers). If I want to demo a plugin I don't own yet I only need to grab one installer off my NAS drive, then install the plugin I want to demo and I'm done... Having to get online then log in and download a new installer actually takes more time.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Oct 28, 2018)

bill5 said:


> Again it's free and offers a lot, so it's nothing I'm making a big thing about, but a forcing you to download a 260MB install file for one small plugin doesn't make sense. Actually requiring any additional install program vs just being self-contained is kinda weak...why not just have each plugin available separately as a zip or exe file, in addition to the "get it all" file for those who want it? This is esp odd since they already have a separate web page for each plugin (where logically you would expect you could download only that thing) here https://www.meldaproduction.com/product/keyword?keyword=free But I won't ask for a refund



Honestly, i am pretty glad that it was an all in one installer as i had not tried any of their plugins, so being able to install them all in one go was pretty nice, and i probably wouldn't have done it if i was just provided with a separate installer, even if they still had the option of downloading the "all in one". These are really good plugins, though some of them seems unnecessary, but hey! Somebody else probably have a use for those i don't.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 28, 2018)

I purchased this bundle a few years ago, will down loading a fresh bundle overweight my purchased bundle as there is no individual download for this new verb.


----------



## LinusW (Oct 28, 2018)

Is there any Drag/drop support? I have been using LAConvolver for years in live performance, but it is fiddly when loading IRs, multiple channels and also not updated for years.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 28, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> Think of it from their perspective. It's less overhead for them to deploy a single installer, less mess to keep track of in terms of maintaining a server... The reality is that most developers are moving in this direction if they haven't already...


Disagree. It's actually more overhead to create/maintain the plugins AND an installer AND bundle them all into the installer vs just the plugins solo.



> AFAIC it's a pretty small headache for something they don't charge you for...


Yes as I mentioned before, totally agree with you there!



> Having to get online then log in and download a new installer actually takes more time.


As does having to download a huge installer vs downloading a small plugin (and pass on logging in either way).


----------



## robgb (Nov 1, 2018)

The plugins are free, folks. Why are you complaining about their method of delivery?


----------



## bill5 (Nov 2, 2018)

Our comments have been clear and direct. What about them don't you understand?

Or are you proposing the curious notion that if something is free, that means you aren't allowed to question or criticize it in any way?


----------



## pderbidge (Nov 2, 2018)

I love melda's plugins. I don't mind their installer except that the color coding when installing is sometimes confusing at first to understand what you are and what you aren't installing. I would prefer a checkbox type of system instead of the color coding. Nonetheless I have both these free plugs as well as paid stuff from them and don't have a complaint about any of them and I don't worry that installing a new plugin won't show up in Reaper, unlike Waves which I usually end up spending 20 minutes having to re-scan all my plugins just to get them to show up. I like Waves plugs too but I always dread installing a new plugin from them so compared to Waves installer, Melda's is a dream.


----------



## robgb (Nov 3, 2018)

bill5 said:


> Or are you proposing the curious notion that if something is free, that means you aren't allowed to question or criticize it in any way?


I'm of the notion that if a company makes a bundle of really great plugins and offers them to you for free, you should be thankful they're so generous and be gracious enough to simply say thank you.


----------



## robgb (Nov 3, 2018)

pderbidge said:


> unlike Waves which I usually end up spending 20 minutes having to re-scan all my plugins just to get them to show up.


Speaking of which, I just bought a new Waves plugin and it only shows up as an AU in Reaper. Waves has so far failed to respond to my inquiry. Do you think a full rescan would make the VST and VST3 appear?


----------



## pderbidge (Nov 3, 2018)

robgb said:


> Speaking of which, I just bought a new Waves plugin and it only shows up as an AU in Reaper. Waves has so far failed to respond to my inquiry. Do you think a full rescan would make the VST and VST3 appear?


That's what I always have to do.


----------



## robgb (Nov 3, 2018)

pderbidge said:


> That's what I always have to do.


Yep. It worked. Thanks.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 3, 2018)

Yeah, the new MConvolutionEZ is cool, and it is indeed easy to use. I grabbed it even though I already have the full MConvolutionMB. I've been a fan of their stuff for a while. I did purchase the "free" bundle some time ago (both to get rid of the reminder and on GP - they have righteous, simple keyfile CP and are worth supporting) and have been slowly collecting plugs when they're 50% off.

The UI doesn't put me off at all. The only issue I have with some of their plugs is their sheer range of options & complexity, which is on me, not Melda. I like FX that are extremely easy to use, and I lack either the intelligence or the patience to dig deeply into arcane settings.

I bought MDrummer a couple of years ago, but never use it because I just can't wrap my head around it. I'm sure it's a wonderful drum VSTi, and one day I hope to dig in and actually learn how to use it.


----------



## Bansaw (Nov 3, 2018)

Got hold of the MCOnvolutionEZ ....
I don't suppose there is a way of importing your own IR's into this is there?
I did a search on my hard drives for this folder structure and "Dark hall.flac" etc and could not find such a folder.
My guess is that the folders are compressed somewhere...
There is an upgrade to ConvolutionMB, and I'm certain you'll be able to import there(?)


----------



## gregh (Nov 3, 2018)

Bansaw said:


> Got hold of the MCOnvolutionEZ ....
> I don't suppose there is a way of importing your own IR's into this is there?
> I did a search on my hard drives for this folder structure and "Dark hall.flac" etc and could not find such a folder.
> My guess is that the folders are compressed somewhere...
> There is an upgrade to ConvolutionMB, and I'm certain you'll be able to import there(?)


I had the Melda MB Convolution and sold it - the file system setup was terrible for me because at that time it did not allow for personalisation. I have lots of IRs and use a few convolution reverbs so setting my own default file path is more than useful. 
However I think drag and drop from the file system to the interface was possible, bypassing the melda browser


----------



## Bansaw (Nov 3, 2018)

gregh said:


> I had the Melda MB Convolution and sold it - the file system setup was terrible for me because at that time it did not allow for personalisation. I have lots of IRs and use a few convolution reverbs so setting my own default file path is more than useful.
> However I think drag and drop from the file system to the interface was possible, bypassing the melda browser


drag and drop worked actually, thanks


----------



## robgb (Nov 4, 2018)

Bansaw said:


> I don't suppose there is a way of importing your own IR's into this is there


Yes. You can point the plug' s directory to your files and save the location as a preset.


----------

